# Kubota 7060 loader problem



## Grannie55 (Jan 13, 2022)

I have a M7060 with a M26 loader. Yesterday noticed the loader controls were not responding as usual. While the tractor is cold the loader will lift and lower normally. Once it warms up the lift becomes unresponsive. All other hydraulics operate normally including, the bucket tilt, 3 point hitch, snow blower controls attached to the rear hydraulic outlets. Any suggestions?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Check and make sure the joystick is pulling the valve spools fully. It is adjustable. If it has a cab, check the cables for slop


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

In reality you should not operate the tractor when the fluids (and motor oil is cold). I start mine up in the barn and go back in the house and have a cup of cocoa and then go back out and move it.


----------

